# Snowblower



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

My old blower has been getting a heavy workout since New Years and it's beginning to protest. I just cleaned the carb yesterday and did some other adjustments and I may have partially stripped the spark plug threads, not sure. 
It didn't feel right when tightening and I don't want to touch it again since it now works better than before. Not very well, but I hope it'll do me till spring. It doesn't really owe me anything since it's 19 years old.... just a cheap old MTD 2 stage that I had bought at Costco and it has served me very well!!

I hope to pick up a new one at season's end ( reduced price) and I've been doing some research on brands.
Having been fortunate with my cheap old MTD, I'm looking for something better this time around.

Ariens and Toro seem to be of a decent quality and have pretty good reviews and their prices are within my range. 

I won't even look at Hondas because their prices are out to lunch and I hate paying a premium for a name. Same reason I don't want a german car.

Any other brands out there that are worth a look? 

What are you folks driving and how happy are you with it?


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

A lot of the Snowblower brands have consolidated into one (Craftsman, MTD, Poulan etc). I believe that Ariens is still on their own. I've owned a basic Ariens for the past 6 years, and still launches snow better than most. I will buy another when this one breaks down. I believe that Home Depot sells a basic 28" Ariens for around $1400+tax, fair price if you ask me.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Fwiw, a helicoil can be used to repair a stripped thread. Never did one myself but long ago had one installed on an old bike I was rebuilding. If you decide to go frugal and stick with what works (your current blower) and you have stripped the threads, here's a kit http://www.amazon.ca/Helicoil-5334-14-Save-A-Thread-Thread-Repair/dp/B0002SRF4O that gives you an idea of what's involved ... your local repair guy can probably install one at a reasonable price. I'd check my brand of blower but it's way out there in the cold, been running since 1993 ... geez, that's a long time ago, probably an extinct brand by now anyway ... around here as long as it's 2-stage, at least 8hp or more you're good to go.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

We bought a used Honda at a fair price. After five years, it needed a fairly expensive maintenance visit, but has been going very well since.

I would check kijiji.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Saw that Costco had their snowblowers on sale last week, if the first one lasted 20 years why not get another one for a good price.


----------



## Cellardweller (Jul 3, 2014)

I live in a remote area with a fair amount of heavy snowfalls. I used to have a 300 metre long driveway, and got tired of unreliable snowplow drivers. About ten years ago, I asked all of my friends about snowblowers, and the best recommendations were for....Sears! I was skeptical, but ended up buying a mid-range two stage (30 inch). 

I have used it for many hours of hard work, and the only service has been 
1. a manufacturer's defect...they came and fixed it on the spot.
2. A lot of shearpins (I had a gravel driveway)
3. An electric cable which I switched myself
4. A Drive belt (ditto).

I now live in town, with only a normal driveway, parking area, and some paths...but the machine keeps going...and Sears has been a reliable parts provider...so far.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

^ shearpins? Had to go look ... mine too Sasquatch is an MTD. When something like a rock gets caught in it, it just screeches at me till I disengage, turn it off, disconnect the spark plug lead, and clear it. Yes, a rock ... I'm guessing some landscaper truck must have dropped some stone, or the plough picked them up somewhere, and dropped them in the bank at the end of the laneway. Anyway, no shearpins in the MTD. I've never used the electric start, it always starts first pull ...


Update: Glad I responded to this thread, went looking, found what looks exactly like my machine ... and what looks like the answer to why the shifting is getting sticky, and how to fix it. Number 3 of 3 videos, nice ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsbglZAmSJs ... and notice the shift mechanism which is what screams when something jams ... no shearpins :cheerful:


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Consumer Reports has the Cub Cadet 31AH57S and the Troy-Bilt Vortex 2890 31AH55Q as the top-rated machines. The Troy-Bilt was the most highly rated as a pick. The top ranked are from Club Cadet, Troy-Bilt, Ariens and Craftsman. Interestingly, the Hondas and Toros are much further down the list and not just because they are so expensive. The MTD Pro 31AH64FG is the same machine as the top-rated Troy-Bilt machine. My neighbour and I have shared a Noma (Craftsman) snowblower for 18 years and it still runs fine. Largely thanks to my retired neighbour who does all the maintenance on it!


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

I used to have a Cub Cadet that was a powerful monster. Ate through any amount of snow and even used it to clear my pond for a skating rink. Rank over a buried hockey stick one time and it shredded it and shot it 30 feet away. Sold it when we moved to a city home as my wife convinced me it was too big for our new driveway. Now I have a crappy small no name one I bought at Lowes. Underpowered and too light to eat through the heavy banks the plows leave at the end of the driveway. I hate it and will go back to a Cub Cadet next winter.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol. Now that is an endorsement!


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

One tip I learned long ago is to spray your auger blades and inside of snow chute with some WD-40 before using the machine on any wetter, sticky snow. Prevents the buildup inside and it really makes a difference.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I had heard that Pam was the way to go though I don't know if you can still buy it.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

uptoolate said:


> I had heard that Pam was the way to go though I don't know if you can still buy it.


But then won't the dogs be eating your snow rather than peeing in it?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Meanwhile in NB.










Cue the skeptics "Climate change? What climate change"


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

@m3s, how do you like your Ariens snowblower?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> But then won't the dogs be eating your snow rather than peeing in it?


Probably better than throwing WD40 on your lawn or down the storm drain when the snow melts.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Not sure if the dogs would like the Pam but wouldn't be surprised. WD40 is so lightweight and volatile that I doubt that it winds up anywhere but in the atmosphere - where it would contribute to global warming - which it looks like they could use a bit more of in New Brunswick!! Great pic. This is why we brace the garage door at the cottage with 4x4s each fall as we close up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

m3s said:


> Meanwhile in NB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Hell, compared to you guys, we in NS have been having little flurries :-O

Although I would prefer just snow than the sh*t we have been getting ie. snow, freezing rain, rain.... flash freeze with temp dropping from + 8C to - 25C overnight, then more snow on top of that and so on and so on....sigh :-O


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Not my pic or snowblower but they really got dumped on in NB. I have a John Deere tractor that removes the snow before I wake up


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

Just an update..... in addition to the carb job my blower needed, I found a broken weld on one of my augers yesterday from hitting these *&?% ice chunks. One side was just sort of flopping around... was wondering what that noise was.
Anyway, I ripped the damned thing all apart, took out the augers and welded the broken auger along with reinforcing another weld on the other auger that was cracked and ready to go. The belly pan was missing some mounting bolts ( stripped threads in holes) so I drilled and tapped them for larger bolts.
Waiting for another storm Thursday 
Today I went to Home Depot to look at their selection of new Snowblowers. I saw a whole bunch of Lawnmowers on the floor with not even one snowblower in sight.
Asked the sales guy and he just chuckled and said that they havent had any for the past couple of weeks and don't know when they'll have more in. I was shocked.
I sure am glad I am able to keep the old thing running, knock on wood. Without that I would kill myself trying to shovel my 300 foot driveway. Happy winter


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Just an update..... in addition to the carb job my blower needed, I found a broken weld on one of my augers yesterday from hitting these *&?% ice chunks. One side was just sort of flopping around... was wondering what that noise was.


I gather your snowblower doesn't have shear pins?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Ariens found the picture and commented on it


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

cainvest said:


> I gather your snowblower doesn't have shear pins?


Funny you should mention that 

I do have shearpins and they are the proper ones for my machine, not just regular bolts(eeech).
The auger weld that broke must've been cracked and weakened after 19 years and I found another weld on the other auger just about ready to pop when I had it apart.
I guess the shearpins are stronger than some auger welds after many years of use. I checked the differential and it is fine.
I only ever broke 2 pins in 19 years of use.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I'll make a point to inspect my augers in the spring, my snowblower is about 25 years old so it might have some weak spots as well. I did notice the drive speeds have been getting lower so I'll look at that as well.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Sasquatch said:


> Funny you should mention that
> 
> I do have shearpins and they are the proper ones for my machine, not just regular bolts(eeech).
> The auger weld that broke must've been cracked and weakened after 19 years and I found another weld on the other auger just about ready to pop when I had it apart.
> ...


Yes, those are special hardened steel shear pins (bolts actually). I used to have a Murray 32 inch, that I bought at H-D. It was pretty reliable for winters when I owned it, but I couldn't use it myself any more due to weakness in my knees and it was a heavy brute to turn around on the back and forth passes..gave it to my neighbour who I contracted to do my snow clearing and grass cutting.

..anyway...it started to have drive problems, belts, and the rubber puck drive wheel that drives the transmission plate..a stupid design IMO. 

Cracked clutch and safety engagement handles had to be welded. Then one of the pins that holds the internal drive chain gear on the main transmission shaft fell out, and we had to do some major repairs in my garage to fix it. One winter he managed to snap the drive shaft for the wheels in half. it was weakened
by a hole they drilled on one side to hold the drive chain gear. It also broke two or three shear pins as well, on the auger shafts (those large ones at the front), not the impeller "fan" that shoots it out directional discharge chute. 

Last year the Ignition coil died, (these are these solid state coils that are expensive at the dealers), but I found one online beforehand, and we kept it as a spare..good thing too, and we installed that in our garage.

Snowblowers always seem to break down always when you are using them..never in the 
summer months. LOL!

The Murray is about 10-12 years old and has seen a lot more use than average, as my neighbour was doing other driveways in my neighbourhood besides his and mine. He now has 3 snowblowers, a smaller Ariens and some other kind as backup, and only uses the big Murray 10HP when there is a large snowfall.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

cainvest said:


> I'll make a point to inspect my augers in the spring, my snowblower is about 25 years old so it might have some weak spots as well. I did notice the *drive speeds have been getting lower *so I'll look at that as well.


I had that problem with the Murray. If yours is the same as the Murray, there is a drive plate at the back, once you remove the cover and a rubber drive wheel that drives the transmission plate. The rubber drive wheel moves in and out on the circumference of that drive plate to create the speeds that you select. 

After a while, the rubber on the drive wheel wears down, or gets glazed, or a bit of grease maybe gets deposited on the plate that causes some slippage. We had to clean ours and install a new rubber drive wheel to get the speeds back up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

carverman said:


> I had that problem with the Murray. If yours is the same as the Murray, there is a drive plate at the back, once you remove the cover and a rubber drive wheel that drives the transmission plate. The rubber drive wheel moves in and out on the circumference of that drive plate to create the speeds that you select.
> 
> After a while, the rubber on the drive wheel wears down, or gets glazed, or a bit of grease maybe gets deposited on the plate that causes some slippage. We had to clean ours and install a new rubber drive wheel to get the speeds back up.


Part of my annual maintenance is to clean the rubber friction wheel and the aluminium plate very thoroughly with alcohol as well as greasing the transmission shaft, main gear and wheel axles.
The friction drive is a very simple design but IMO works very well and is very easy to repair if something breaks. I never had a problem with it.


----------

